# Norton gearbox belt change.



## dgrev (Mar 22, 2019)

Hello everyone.

Those of you who have seen my post about identifying the real maker of a Hafco AL900A will have read the saga of setting the machine up in my shed.

At this point in time I am doing some turning on it at full rpm running CBN inserts on very hard shafting. That in itself has been educational. Along with having the 3 jaw chuck come off when I was doing some reverse direction turning, despite the fact that I had seated it home solidly. I now have a regimented tightness check every 6 jobs
(each job takes about 10 minutes). Luckily I had installed a rear splash guard, the chuck hit that and landed in the tray. No damage other than to an insert holder and insert. 
I suppose once in a while you have to "win one" and this was indeed a win as the chuck missed the bed and ways completely! I could not quite believe that until close inspection verified not a mark or dent, there was a slight burr on the mating face of the chuck which was easily dressed off!

The problem is that the high speed high load demand is shredding the pulley cluster to spindle drive belt.

How do I install a new one, is it possible without removing the spindle?

If the spindle has to come out, I would rather go with a segmented belt, if that is permissible, what brand and specification please?

Bob - where in Adelaide would be the best source?

Regards
Doug


----------



## dgrev (Apr 5, 2019)

No replies? Where is everyone?


----------



## BenW (Apr 5, 2019)

I suppose you mean the belt around the spindle, if so it's very unlikely that you could replace it without pulling the spindle out.

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## dgrev (Apr 5, 2019)

Hello Ben.

Yes that is what I mean.

In that case, I will try a segmented belt. I have no desire to do a gearbox pull down at this time.

Regards
Doug


----------

